

Show HN: Email files to Google Drive, Skydrive, or Dropbox - baudehlo
https://www.emailitin.com/

======
baudehlo
This is my side project I've been working on for the past month or so. I
especially wrote it for Google Drive, since they provide ways to email files
already in your Drive, but they don't provide a way for you to send files in.

------
denzil_correa
I was reading the privacy policy and this caught my eye [0].

    
    
        We never store the contents of your emails. Those simply pass through our 
        servers directly to your storage provider without ever touching our own hard 
        drives. The one exception to this currently is Skydrive. Their upload API does 
        not provide the options to allow us to stream directly to their servers. We will 
        change this when they fix their API. To support Skydrive we need to write a 
        temporary file to disk which is deleted immediately.
    

Is it unusual for Skydrive API not to support something like this.

[0] <https://www.emailitin.com/privacy>

~~~
baudehlo
The problem is they don't accept PUT or POST without a content-length and
email attachments don't give you a length up front.

~~~
bluehex
It seems if you can write to a file, you could write to an in memory buffer
instead, right?

edit: As a user I wouldn't really have a problem with the temporary file. But
it would allow you to remove the exceptional clause in your terms.

------
aroman
Isn't a major point of these websites that you can exceed the low filesize cap
of email?

~~~
baudehlo
That's the point of Google allowing you to email links to your Drive files,
not the point of this project. This is to let you get files into your
Drive/Dropbox/Skydrive via email. That will still have the limit of whatever
email service you're sending from. My servers have no size limit, though the
"free" limit is just 5MB per email.

~~~
anxx
I like this, even though I'm not in the user demographic, I hope you get lots
of users!

------
huhtenberg
Minor nitpick - stick <footer> element to the bottom. I have a 40px light gray
gap beneath it.

Re: the actual idea - it's nice in theory, but this should really be a native
Dropbox/GDrive feature. Passing my files through a 3rd party just so that they
could be archived is a bit too high price to pay in terms of privacy cost.

------
portmanteaufu
It strikes me as even more work to send an email than to move/copy a file into
the synced folder on my desktop. I'd also have to remember to check my file's
size before attempting to email it since emailitin caps files at 5MB.

Is there a confirmation or error email followup?

~~~
baudehlo
If you're at your desktop, absolutely it's easier to use your synced folder.
But what if you're on someone else's computer? Or on mobile? Or just have an
email someone sent you.

If you go over the size limit you will get a bounce message. I'm not
absolutely set on 5MB being the free limit - I'm interested in seeing how well
that works, and how many people it converts to paid customers (if any) - I
still have to pay for hosting, so it would be nice to get some level of
conversion, and $3 a month is cheap enough that it's not a big barrier for
most people.

~~~
portmanteaufu
I use Google Drive, so I can only speak to that.

If I'm logged into my email on another person's computer then I'm already
logged into drive. Similarly, for me having a file in my inbox is effectively
the same as having it in Google Drive. I can access it from any device.

I guess I'm outside your target audience. I wish you the best of luck.

